# Throttle Body Spacer



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a throttle body spacer to put on my 6.0 Does anyone have one on their truck? Are they worth it or no? This is the one I am looking to get for mine spacer


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Save your money....the TB spacers aren't worth the money on the early 6.0's. If you really want to wake the truck up, have a custom tune done on the ECM. For about $350-$450 a custom tune will make it really come alive. _It'll feel like a completely different truck_. The majority of this bolt on stuff is of little benefit for late model vehicles by itself.

Now in addition to a tune, a good free flowing aftermarket exhaust along with a decent air intake will really compliment the custom tune on a truck such as yours that has a somewhat restrictive stock exhaust and intake...but the bolt on parts _by themselves _are of little benefit. It's the tune that makes them work as GM leaves a ton of performance on the table with there conservative stock "one size fits all" programming.

For a tune check out Westers, Nelsons Performance, or Bear Performance. They do nice work and worth every penny.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That stinks, lol. I have the nice flowmaster exhaust and gonna put on a air intake. Just figured the spacer would be a nice benefit. Dont really have the extra $$ to spend on a custom tune at this point. Just want some stuff to help mileage and give it more pep. That is why I miss my ol K20's. Put a good cam, carb&intake, headers, duals and hold on to your a$$!!!!!!!!! Now you gotta do a bunch of extra crap, lol. Would it help at all to put even an air intake or just all a waste? If so, then it is just getting a K&N filter and call it a day. Thanks B&B:waving:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your not planning on the tune don't waste good money on the aftermarket intake..unless all you want is more intake noise under throttle (if you like that sort of thing ). 

A good aftermarket filter in the stock airbox is a fine investment though...but I highly recommend staying away from the oiled gauze style filters. They can, and do cause problems with contamination issues of the mass air sensor. Better off to use a dry flow type filter like a Brute Force or something similar that doesn't use oil as a filtering media.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will check around. Def. dont wanna screw up the MAF, those are not cheap, lol. What would it do if I put in a chip, say from JET performance? Would it help any or would I still need the custom tune?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The "chips" or the handheld power programmers are a waste of money on the gas trucks as they still leave a _ton_ of potential power untapped.

If your considering spending $350-$400 on a programmer that'll only add 15HP, you can have a custom tune done for the same price and it will add _way_ more power than any store bought programmer or chip. Nelsons will custom tune a GM Gen III ECM (like your truck would have) for $375.... same price as one of Hypertech's handheld programmers that do very little as far as power/MPG's on the 6.0 trucks.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

BB what kind of power and mileage can one expect with a custom tune. I will driving my 07 classic across the country soon pulling a 24 ft car trailer. Would it be a wise to get a tune before. Last time I did it I got like 8.5 MPG all the way to Las Vegas from Indiana and back.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

On the 6.0 trucks you can expect up to about 30 hp and 40 ft lbs with a 2 MPG increase in fuel mileage depending on the exacts of the tune you have done. But it's the responsiveness that the tuning adds that you really feel. These late model GM gas trucks have _so much _potential left in them (in the very conservative factory programming) it's crazy. I wouldn't hesitate to have a custom tune done.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B do the 350 vortecs respond to a tune well also? I would love to be able to pick up a few mpg and some noticable power.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They sure do ABES. The '96-'99 old gen Vortec's have alot of potential left on the table as well.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Good deal I was looking into the Westers they have a dealer not too far from me I may have to go check them out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay now for these custom tunes..........how is it done?? I dont even know where to take the truck, if I have to take the truck, etc. Do any of these places have a website for me to even see if there is a location around here? Cant have the truck down for very long this time of the year.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

This is the website I found when searching. If im not mistaken they just hook up a computer to the ecm and adjust the torque management. It doesnt sound like it would take them long at all.

http://westers_garage.eidnet.org/dealers.htm


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually what you do is call them up and give them all the specs on your truck..VIN, service # off the ECM, tire size, octane you normally use, and how you use the truck. They'll then send you a custom tuned ECM made to/for your specs. You then simply remove your stock ECM, install the upgraded one and then send your original ECM back to them for a core. This way you have absolutely no down time of the truck. Most outfits will also make changes to the tune if you want or need it at a later date for free. A good example would be a tire size change or some performance add on's at a later date after you did the original tune. Can't go wrong...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Great, the only place they have here in Ohio is like 3 hours away:realmad: Guess it would be a fun drive back though

B&B that makes it much clearer for me!!!! So they can get you the proper tune over the phone essentially?? So get your performance stuff on, then give them a call and get your new ecm, sounds fairly easy then. Just takes that good ole money, lol


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

thre is even a cheaper place that does the same type of tuning. 
http://www.wait4meperformance.com/
$159 for them to send you a computer with the type of programming you want and if you send back your core they give a 75 core return so $84 for a tune....I plan to keep my stock computer though.
I think i'm gonna go that route with my new(to me) 6.0 mainly to get a few MPG out of it....when your in the 12MPG range 2MPG is huge!! and if that works out good maybe have them do my 99 camaro SS as well.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The Waitforme guys also do nice work Donny...Westers does too, but they're also one of the most expensive.

My personal preference is Black Bear or Nelsons. In fact, Black Bear will actually rent you the software and cables to data log the operating characteristics of your truck with a laptop under _actual driving conditions _ you then email the log back to them and they'll hand build you a custom tune to enhance your trucks performance under your actual conditions and driving style. Well worth the price.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay so I changed my mind about the 3" body lift. I could use the fuel economy and power more. Now just gotta figure which place to go with. I do like the look of the Nelsons Performance place. 375 to do my truck. I will have to look into that wait for me performance there


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Donny O.;555067 said:


> thre is even a cheaper place that does the same type of tuning.
> http://www.wait4meperformance.com/
> $159 for them to send you a computer with the type of programming you want and if you send back your core they give a 75 core return so $84 for a tune....I plan to keep my stock computer though.
> I think i'm gonna go that route with my new(to me) 6.0 mainly to get a few MPG out of it....when your in the 12MPG range 2MPG is huge!! and if that works out good maybe have them do my 99 camaro SS as well.


I contacted them as well, (wait4me), and they said they can only tune 1996 & newer (OBDII) trucks,... :crying::crying:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Alaska Boss;555113 said:


> I contacted them as well, (wait4me), and they said they can only tune 1996 & newer (OBDII) trucks,... :crying::crying:


Not to worry, still plenty of outfits out there that will tune the EEPROM/MEMCAL operated ECM's in the TBI GM trucks.

TBICHIPS and FASTCHIPS are two common ones....and I believe Wheatly's Performance tuning still does the TBI stuff. All good places..


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping did you ever get a tune for your truck??

I got my Nelsons tune today and there is a HUGE difference in the way the truck drives lots more power and increased acceleration, I cant believe what I was missing out on.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ABES;564376 said:


> Sydenstricker Landscaping did you ever get a tune for your truck??
> 
> I got my Nelsons tune today and there is a HUGE difference in the way the truck drives lots more power and increased acceleration, I cant believe what I was missing out on.


any fuel mileage increase?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;564377 said:


> any fuel mileage increase?


lol its been in the truck literally 3 hours If i can keep my foot out of the gas I will see in a couple weeks how the fuel economy changed.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a throttle body spacer, other than the annoying whine, it doesn't do anything.

But I've also got a custom tune from Wait4Me, do a google search. When I got it, it was like $150 with lifetime upgrades whenever you needed them.

Totally different truck now.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;564376 said:


> I got my Nelsons tune today and there is a HUGE difference in the way the truck drives lots more power and increased acceleration, I cant believe what I was missing out on.


See?

Glad your happy with the results ABES. :salute:

Air intakes, cat-backs and TB spaces are a waste of money on the majority of the late model gas stuff...Takes a tune to really make a difference.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

B&B;555123 said:


> Not to worry, still plenty of outfits out there that will tune the EEPROM/MEMCAL operated ECM's in the TBI GM trucks.
> 
> TBICHIPS and FASTCHIPS are two common ones....and I believe Wheatly's Performance tuning still does the TBI stuff. All good places..


I contacted all these guys,.. either they can't do it, or won't respond back to me at all,... one of them said they can't re-program the ECM, but rather just gives you a chip to replace yourself,... it's not the same thing,... :crying:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

B&B;564398 said:


> See?
> 
> Glad your happy with the results ABES. :salute:
> 
> Air intakes, cat-backs and TB spaces are a waste of money on the majority of the late model gas stuff...Takes a tune to really make a difference.


you know of any companies that do this kind of thing for ford's by chance? wouldnt really look too much for power but wouldnt mind a few more mpg's ...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Alaska Boss;564409 said:


> I contacted all these guys,.. either they can't do it, or won't respond back to me at all,... one of them said they can't re-program the ECM, but rather just gives you a chip to replace yourself,... it's not the same thing,... :crying:


You don't 'reprogram' the *actual ECM *on the *TBI *equipped trucks. You do all the programming in the *chip* (as thats where the info is stored) and then swap it into the ECM..so basically they're telling you the truth.

Still lots of outfits that do old style TBI GM. CFM Technologies is one, and Harris performance is another that comes to mind.

The later trucks with CPI use a programmable ECM. Theses are the ones that you do the tune directly in the ECM. And these are for the companies like Nelsons (which is who did ABES tune on his '99) as well as Waitforme and PCMforless.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;564470 said:


> you know of any companies that do this kind of thing for ford's by chance? wouldnt really look too much for power but wouldnt mind a few more mpg's ...


_*MGS Performance*_ does nice custom tune work on the blue oval stuff LP.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

B&B;564476 said:


> _*MGS Performance*_ does nice custom tune work on the blue oval stuff LP.


thanks, ill definately check into them..


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry to bring back this post but according to this http://www.nelsonperformance.com/vehicle_list.htm they won't be able to do my truck? or am i missing something?

-mike-


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Even though your '97 missed the Nelson list they should still be able to do it Mike. I think they're just updating their list for the newer years so you may want to give them a call. If you have no luck let me know and I'll help you to get in touch with an outfit that can.


ABES, now that you've had your Nelson tune for a couple weeks hows it working? Great still? Check the fuel mileage yet?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;567130 said:


> ABES, now that you've had your Nelson tune for a couple weeks hows it working? Great still? Check the fuel mileage yet?


Yup still working great. I havent ran a full tank of gas through yet so I havent checked the mileage. Friday I leave for a long drive (8 hours round trip) pulling my friends 1990 Jeep YJ I will let you know what kind of mileage I get. 

And MCW I am almost positive they can tune your truck when I got my bill I believe it said " 96-00 stock / light modified tune " $250


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Ordered my tune today!!! It can't come soon enough lol....will report back when i get it to say how it went...i hope it comes with a sticker for my back window =]


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;568578 said:


> Ordered my tune today!!! It can't come soon enough lol....will report back when i get it to say how it went...i hope it comes with a sticker for my back window =]


If its a Nelson it will.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;568603 said:


> If its a Nelson it will.


It is...


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Any update here, I have been thinking about a tune like this. Summit Racing has a good deal on chips for my truck and I have to place an order with them soon any ways, just want to know if the chip should be on the order.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JayMac;572284 said:


> Any update here, I have been thinking about a tune like this. Summit Racing has a good deal on chips for my truck and I have to place an order with them soon any ways, just want to know if the chip should be on the order.


Jay, the "store bought" off the shelf chips (Hypertech, Jetchip, whatever) for the TBI trucks are not the same as a custom made one. The store bought ones have to meet all CARB and fed emissions requirements... the custom ones dont .

So those "one size fits" all chips only add most of their power a WOT only. Very little help under real world driving conditions. Consider a custom one instead. You can buy one for about the same money as a store bought one.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;572399 said:


> The store bought ones have to meet all CARB and fed emissions requirements... the custom ones dont .


LOL that must be why it says "off road use only" and it says that by installing you agree to use it for off road use only


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The computer is in  what a difference and is so much fun!!!! Just need to have the crank relearn done to complete the transformation. I'm so happy with the results...thank you all for this thread, otherwise i never would have known about those custom ECM's =]


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;572485 said:


> The computer is in  what a difference and is so much fun!!!! Just need to have the crank relearn done to complete the transformation. I'm so happy with the results...thank you all for this thread, otherwise i never would have known about those custom ECM's =]


Glad your happy Mike I know I couldnt keep the grin off my face after the first time I took it down the road with my foot to the floor

Well after running a couple tanks of gas threw I think its safe to say I gained about 1 mpg The truck used to get a solid 10 around town last couple tanks averaged about 11. Towing its still terrible though a fully loaded truck with a lifted jeep on a 16' trailer at 70 mph I got about 8.75 mpg. Its ok I didnt buy the tune for the mpg gains I bought it for the power increase and would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Good to hear you guys like the tunes. It's tough to convince guys that a custom tune will add power AND fuel mileage. wesport

Jason, if you can keep your foot out of it thru an entire tank you may see an additional 1 mpg on top of the 1 you've already calculated, as most Vortec 350's pick up a consistent 2 mpg's with a tune.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;573386 said:


> Good to hear you guys like the tunes. It's tough to convince guys that a custom tune will add power AND fuel mileage. wesport
> 
> Jason, if you can keep your foot out of it thru an entire tank you may see an additional 1 mpg on top of the 1 you've already calculated, as most Vortec 350's pick up a consistent 2 mpg's with a tune.


Who is this Jason? you must have me confused with someone else lol.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You didn't receive the PM that when along with this?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Ummm you guys with the 350's are only getting 10-12 mpg??? I got easily 16-18mpg in my TBI 350 in my 94 2500. It had a K&N, flowmaster duals and a mallory high output coil. That is city driving too by the way. My 6.0 in my current truck gets 14-16 mpg with true duals and a k&n. It doesnt drop no less than 12 towing


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

This thing is great!! I am loving the power gain that i got out of this!! Gas mileage i'm not really sure on but i know it isn't any worse so that's all i'm concerned about since i did this for the power gain and not necessarily for the increased MPG! Thanks again B&B for all your help setting me up with the tune!!

-mike-


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Does this affect the emmisions when you get the truck inspected? MCW, I am in NH also and would love to get more power out of my '02 but I don't want to mess around with the emmisions.

B&B, any input on emmisions? Thanks for digging up this thread.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A custom tune (on a gas truck, which was the subject of this thread)) has no impact on emissions and is completely undetectable with emission testing anyway. In fact the engine will be MORE efficient with a tune than without...hence the improved MPG's.

Nothing you can do for a few hundred dollars will add more power or MPG's with zero drawbacks. And the added advantage is that it will truly pay for itself with those MPG increases...if you can keep your foot out of it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I couldnt say much about emissions since I dont have to get mine tested. Just pay for a sticker and that is it. But the MPG is way better IF and I say IF you keep your foot out of it(which is very hard to do btw)


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to hear! Looks like I have a new project.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## T-O/Slim (Nov 24, 2009)

A bump for a good thread,
Got an 04 Chev 6.0 wouldnt mind making a little more power to keep up with the Duramax guys, what are the ods we have anything like that up hier in Ontario? Any suthern companys ship to canada?
GOTTA LIVE IN THE STATES TO BE A REAL CAR GUY.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Any of the big name GM tuners will ship above the border so don't feel like you're left out in the cold. 

Nelson's, Black Bear, PCM for less, Wait for me...ect.


----------



## T-O/Slim (Nov 24, 2009)

B&B;907036 said:


> so don't feel like you're left out in the cold.


No pun intended tho Eh? tymusic

I looked at all of them you have listed, I personaly liked Black Bear The most. I found a couple of dealers up hier who do the job but dont seem to have put as much thought or care into the process. I really like that they send you the softwear and cable to hook up your Laptop and truck. With out real time data you just cant get a feal of what it is thats going on or try to make it better. Thanks for the help and quick reply.

Best part of all is Black bear was actually cheaper than some (average pricing).


----------

